
Play Framework 2.6.0 released - sgoyal
https://blog.playframework.com/play-2-6-0-released/
======
proyb2
Ah, I've completely forgot about Play Framework. The interesting contribution
I did made was just to give a slogan "high-velocity web framework". The
website haven't change much over the years. Looking now, Rocket is indeed more
of a high-velocity web framework [https://rocket.rs](https://rocket.rs)

